# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Terrorizmi, problem serioz ndërkombëtar

## Kryeplaku

Fatkeqsisht terrorizmi eshte nje problem ekzistant qe kurre nuk ka fituar seriozitetin e duhur as nga politikanet dhe si pasoje as nga qytetaret qe kercenohen nga terrorizmi. Politikanet qe i shikojne gjerat brenda periudhes 5vjecare qe ndermjeteson midis dy fushatave zgjedhore bejne shume here gabime fatale duke i veshur terrorizmit rroba te gabuara ose duke e dedikuar ate ne shkaqe jo-reale ose duke i dhene atij fytyra sipas qejfit (psh. armiku me i madh i Sadamit, Al-Qaeda, nje mengjes te bukur na u shfaq aleat i tij etj.etj.etj.). Vecse keto veshjet e gabuara kane disa pasoja te gabuara, psh. publiku fillon akuzon njerez te gabuar, qerverija "detyrohet" te ndjeki njerezit e gabuar dhe keshtu si ne kohen e Vdekjes se Zeze (nga e cila u shfarros 1/3 e popullsise Europiane) te gjithe ndiqnin duke vrare macet dhe qenet po asnjeher nuk arriten te luftojne armikun vertet qe ishte miu. Gjithashtu politika te tilla brumosin urrejtje te pafundme qe vetem mire nuk bejne!

Por ndodhi si 11 Shtatori, Beslani dhe sot Londra nuk mundet vecse te na shqetesojne. Sepse nuk eshte gje e bukur te shikosh trupa te ndare ne mes dhe femije qe qajne, mjaft me! Gjithashtu asnjeri nuk do te ket frike kur i hypen autobuzit per ne pune ose shkolle, ose asnjeri nuk do te niset per tek e dashura dhe te perfundoje tek varrezat!

Prandaj do i lutesha cdo anetari te cveshi rroben e tij fetare (qe fatkeqsisht kane arritur, gabimisht perseri, te na i lidhin edhe me shtjellimet tona politike, sociale e nderkombetare) dhe te mos mjaftohet tek analiza e ndonje publicisti te zgjuar (ka shume te tille qe me te vertet kane baza dhe zgjuaresi por nuk jane edhe objektivistet me te shquar). Ti lejme menjane mitet dhe "zgjuaresite", thone se zgjuaresia e madhe nganjeher te shpie ne budallallik dhe naivitet, dhe ta kapim themelin e problemit. Nuk i kerkoj asnjerit te jet objektivist, nuk do mundesha une te kerkoje dicka te tille. Ajo qe kerkoj eshte pak interes dhe seriozitet...

Pra seriozisht ju ftoj te hidhni ndonje mendim te themeluar dhe llogjik mbi shkaqet e terrorizmit dhe menyrat e shmangjes se tij pa qene e nevojshme te shfaqim besimet tona, qe nuk kane asnje lidhje me fenomenin, ose te mbulojme problemin ekzistant qe ai krijon!

Dicka te tille do mundohem te bej edhe vet...

----------


## Kryeplaku

Me poshte do mundohem te hedh nje grup shkaqesh qe sipas njohurive dhe mendimeve te mija behen shkaktare te kesaj gjendjeje pasigurie qe po mbizoteron planetin dhe shoqerohet shume here nga goditje te tilla terror-venese.

1) Varferia : Varferia ka shume shkaqe -te panumerta- dhe mbizoteron sot 80% te popullsise njerezore. Sic ka shume shkaqe ka edhe shume pasoja, sic jane: shtete te dobeta (te cilat nuk mund te ndalojne veprimtarite kriminale), kriza lokale (ku terroristet gjejne fushe te mire per te marre pjese), injoranca e cila injorance shtyn ne fanatizem dhe fanatikun e ben c'te duash. Gjithashtu i varferi e ka me pak frike se i pasuri vdekjen dhe vendimin , se nuk ka shume gjera per te humbur dhe shume here eshte i pakenaqur nga jeta.

2) Krizat zonale/periferike : si psh. Lindja e Mesme, Azia Qendrore, Amerika Latine, Afrika Qendrore etj. keto kriza kane si pasoja ngaterrimin e shteteve te forta ne to te cilat do s'do do perplasen me grupet ose organizatat e armatosura qe veprojne ne zone, dhe keshtu shume here perleshja c'vednoset nga gjeneza e saj dhe mund te arrije deri ne zemren e shteteve te forta qe marrin pjese ne keto kriza (11 Shtatori, Beslan).

3) Lindja e Mesme: duhet te shikohet si nje krize e vecante zonale sepse nga njera ane perben zonen ku ndodhen shtresat me te medha ne naftes (eshte e pasur edhe ne gaz natyror) dhe ka rendesi kolosale strategjike nga ana tjeter aty takohen tre fete monoteiste qe sundojne Token, takohet shteti i Izraelit me Palestinezet qe kerkojne shtetin e tyre (dhe kane "perkrahjen" arabe) dhe aty u takonin ne te kaluaren (mbase edhe sot) shpatat e dy superfuqive. Gjithashtu historia e zones e ka kthyer ne vatren e feve dhe besimeve, dhe si pasoje te fanatikeve (Muslimane, Hebrej apo Krishtere).

4) Levizjet per pavaresi qe shume here shtypen nga vet superfuqite, nga shtetet status quo ose shtetet e forta te zones (psh. Cecenet, Palestinezet, Kurdet etj.). Keshtu imponimi i te fortit lind kryengritjen e te dobetit, pastaj ndeshkimin e tij nga i forti dhe si perfundim urrejtjen e te dobetit kundrejt te fortit, e cila urrejtje ne harmoni me problemet e tjera te zones kthehet ne fanatizem e ekstremizem.

5) Globalizmi : Globalizmi ven ne dyshim cdo standart dhe cdo klasicitet per hir te kapitalit. Keshtu, sado fytyre te mire te ket, do vjeri ne kundershtim me shoqerira qe jane te ngjitura pas klasicizmit dhe nuk themelohen nga materializmi (te tilla besoj se jane shoqerite islamike, persiane, indiane, kineze etj.). Keshtu Globalizmi i eger, qe per mendimin tim eshte ekzistant, lind kundrapergjigjen e eger.

6) Shtypja e huaj qe behet nga nje shtet, kryesisht i huaj dhe i fuqishem, mbi nje popull (psh. Izraeli mbi Palestinezet, Ruset mbi Cecenet etj.).

7) Fanatizmi, fondamentalizmi dhe ekstremizmi fetar (por edhe ai nacional e ideologjik). Keshtu fanatiku nga besimi i tij i madh kthehet ne fondamentalist (kthim ne rrenje) dhe keshtu duke u kthyer ne rrenje vendos veten jashte realitetit, sepse te duash te veprosh si te paret psh. e nje feje eshte e demshme perderisa mundohet dikush te veproj si njerez qe jetonin mijera vjet me pare ne rethana te tjera. Keshtu do s'do behet ekstremist dhe utopist (jashte realitetit) dhe ven ne dyshim parimet e botes se sotme (akoma dhe ato te qytetrimit e shoqerise ku perket).

8) Shtypja e Brendeshme: merrni shembuj shume shtete arabe, aziatike e afrikane etj. ku elita qeveritese shtyp per vite (akoma edhe per shekuj) me radhe nje minoritet, kombesi, fe, ideologji, klase, race etj. me pasoje lindjen e nje shtrese urrejtjeje dhe ndarrjes fatale brendashteterore e cila shtyen ne krijimin e dy poleve te dhunes (nga larte dhe nga poshte).

9) Imponimi : imponimi (ne rastin tone, global) ndaj nje kombi, feje, qytetrimi etj. qe te harmonizohet dikush me parimet e imponuesit lind ndjenjen e padrejtesise tek i imponuari i cili duke mos pasur shume fuqi qe te zmbraps kete imponim (te krijoje nje kundrapeshe) dergohet ne ekstremizem ose ndryshe, perpjekje fatale per te ruajtur ate qe e karakterizon.

10) Mesjetarizem i vet'ushqyer : kete dukuri mund ta kuptojme me shume me shoqerite e Lindjes se Mesme ku ekziston nje rutine e cila detyron kryetarin e shtetit te pranoje psh. nga njera ane sheriatin (ligjin islamik), te krijoje keshtu bindjen tek populli e udheheqesit moral dhe keshtu kur te shikoje udheheqesi se nuk ia dilet me sheriatin nuk ben dot ndryshe se ka nje popull nga poshte qe e quan sheriatin dicka klasike dhe standarte (psh. sic eshte Kushtetuta per shume Europiane). Keshtu udheheqesi pas nje perpjekeje te vogel i kthehet perseri klasicitetit (mesjetarizmit), publiku kenaqet, fetaret duartrokasin dhe vetvetiu keto shoqeri ndahen nga bota qe "perparon". Keshtu kur udheheqesit e tyre kerkojne "perparimin" hasin nje ser radikalesh qe ushtrojne akoma edhe dhune per te ruajtur ate qe quajne rrenje, tradite dhe standartizem!


Nje shkak tjeter, teper te rendesishem, qe harrova ta sjell ne postimin e pare ishte : 

11) Pabarazia ne fuqi : keshtu sot kur shikon industri luftarake si ajo amerikane (qe pa frike ndodhet 100 vjet para botes tjeter), ajo ruse (qe mundohet te konkuroje, akoma edhe sot, industrine luftarake amerikane), ajo izraelite perballe shteteve arabe (qe furnizohet nga superfuqia e vetme) etj. sigurisht qe flet per nje pabarazi, nganjehere kolosale, fuqie. Keshtu lufta guerilase, qe permendi bukur nje anetar me siper, behet pothuajse e pamundur dhe keta luftetare fatale te pamundur te gjejne barazpeshen me shtetin qe quajne imponues (psh. ai rus tek Cecenet, ai izraelit tek Palestinezet por edhe ai amerikan tek Irakienet) fillojne te shpikin  llogjika te reja fatale me nje qellim fatal (vdekja jote mbijetesa ime ose dhimbja jote gezimi im). Ky qellim fatal i shtyen akoma edhe ne vetshkatrim vetem si e si mos i japin gezimin e fitores imponuesit. Por meqenese shtetet e forta kane nje distance te madhe ne sistemin e sigurise dhe mbrojne ne menyre rezultative forcat e veta te sigurise, qendrat e vendimeve dhe cdo organ shteteror pergjithesisht atehere keta luftetare fatale mundohen ti godasin anash keto shtete "demokratike", duke goditur bazen e struktures shteterore-demokratike te tyre qe eshte mendimi publik. Gjithashtu publiku mbetet prehu me i lehte per keto organizata, perderisa sic e thame shtetet e fuqishme kane nivel te larte sigurimi, dhe keshtu veprimtaria e tyre ka sukses. Nga ana tjeter shteti gjendet midis dy thikave: A) publiku i trembur e deshiron me pak luften, qe shume here adoptojne keto shtete te fuqishme dhe B) me politiken e tyre antiterroriste duan s'duan do behen te papelqyshem ne publik (kush publik do te kontrollohet ne cdo telefonate, kur shkon ne banjo etj.etj.etj. te pakten ai europian e urren dicka te tille dhe frika e shume Europianeve sot shprehet troc "te mos katandisemi SHBA", sepse vet Europianet jane mesuar me nje kontroll me te lehte dhe frikesohen se modeli SHBA eshte dicka qe do shkoj per menyra me ekstreme kontrollimi te publikut te cilat mund te nenvlefsojne edhe vet parimet demokratike europiane -ky eshte nje mendim ekzistant europian, i majte kryesisht, dhe jo shpikja ime). 

Pra behet e qarte se lufta me terroristet nuk eshte dicka e lehte. Nese goditjet terroriste vazhdojne kam mendimin se pergjigjet e stilit Bler dhe Bush "te mbrojme vlerat perendimore" te biejne per toke dhe do kthehen me kundrapergjigjet "te mbrojme vlerat e publikut" (i cili publik mbi cdo gje interesohet per koken e vet dhe keshtu do ngrihet kundra luftrave qe duam s'duam shfaqen disa here shkaktare te ketyre goditjeve, ngase une nuk besoj se keto organizata zgjodhen me kote Izraelin, SHBAn, Rusine, Spanjen, Angline dhe neser mbase Italine per veprimtarine e tyre, gjithashtu do ishte naivitet te besojme se keta njerez qe i bejne keto goditje jane njerez pa tru -mbase do ishte me e lehte te pranojme se "jane teper te zgjuar brenda budallallikut te tyre"). Keshtu nese lufta me terrorizmin vazhdon ashtu sic e njohim sot (merr avionin dhe hidh bomba andej kendej!!!) atehere kam friken se do jet lufte e humbur! Lufte e humbur perballe terroristeve ose perballe publikut i cili, me njecik inteligjence dhe jo me llogjike CNNi "terhiqe mos e keput", do e kuptoj se qe te vrasesh kucedren duhet ta godasesh ne zemer e jo te fillosh e te kerkosh se ku i ka kokat. 

Keshtu kam mendimin se terroristet do humbin betejat, edhe jeten e tyre sigurisht (se nuk del gjall njeri po ti vihet ndonje CIA, Mosad ose KGB etj. nga mbrapa) por do fitojne luften. Fatkeqsisht njeriu kupton vetem me dhune dhe nevojiten nganjehere keto kucedrat, qe na bejne te dhembim, qe te na kujtojne gabimet tona dhe te na ndihmojne te mos i perserisim me ose nese ne nuk jemi ne gabim na bejne te pakten me te zgjuar. Uroj qe publiku europian dhe amerikan mos te vonohet ta kuptoje kete gje dhe midis demokracise, veleres me te madhe historike, te detyroj qeverite e ndryshme qe te harmonizohen me kete nevoje rrenjesore (degjimin e publikut dhe qytetarit)! 

Do ishte budallallik qe ne qellimin tone te shenjte "te demokratizojme boten" te fillojme dhe te shikojme se ngushtuari vet demokracine tone. Nga ana tjeter keto shtetet e Jugut, vatra problemesh, i kemi shume nevoje per ekonomite perendimore dhe duam s'duam, ne nje periudhe globalizimi, do perplasemi me to. Rendesi ka qe keto "perplasjet", e pashmangshme, te jene sa me te buta dhe mos te sillet Perendimi si Zoti perballe Lindjes. Qe ta kuptosh tjetrin duhet te jesh ne poziten e tij, por Perendimi nuk do mundej kurre te jet ne poziten e Lindjes. Pra duhet Perendimi ta ndihmoje Lindjen qe te kaloje problemet e saja dhe jo ti tregoj rrugen ose t'ia imponoje. Se atehere Perendimi duhet te harroje sigurine e dikurshme dhe duhet ti harroj interesat e veta. Sot nuk jemi ne kohen e Faraoneve, Cezareve e Sulltaneve qe merrje kuajt dhe shpaten dhe filloje te marresh toka andej kendej. Sot kemi te bejme me nje bote ku publiku perben qendren dhe energjine e saj. Keshtu nese ne kohen e Faraoneve qe te kontrolloje nje toke duhet te cfarrosje cdo gje te gjalle, sot harrojeni. Cdo gje shkruhet diku, ne shiritin e nje kamere apo artikullin e nje gazeteje dhe keshtu ushtaraku kurre nuk i ka duart e lira qe ti zgjidhi problemet, vetem mund ti shtoj ato. Pra politikani dhe dipllomati mbetet zgjidhesi i problemeve dhe keta te dy ne nje bote demokratike dhe te gatshme te perballoje sfidat duhet te kontrollohen nga publiku. 

Te gjitha keto shkaqe nuk besoj se luftohen me tanksa e bombardues ajrore, nese gjehet zgjidhja e ketyre problemeve besoj se do kemi me pak terrorizem. Qe te luftosh nje semurje nuk sulmon vetem shenjat (psh. kollen, dhimbjet, te vjedhat etj.) por lufton kryesisht shkakun (virusin, bakterin ose mikrobin). Besoj se beteja "anti-terrorizem" sot lufon shenjat dhe jo shkaqet e semundjes, keshtu semundja zmadhohet dhe nese ne arrijme t'ia heqim ndonje shenje do shfaqen te tjera plot!

me respekt Erjus Mezini

----------


## Albo

Terrorizmi nderkombetar eshte bere tashme monopol i grupeve fondamentaliste islamike fale krimeve monstruoze qe gjithe bota e qyteteruar shikon ne ekranet e veta televizive perdite. Te kerkosh te gjesh rrenjet apo motivimin e ketij terrorizmi islamik, nuk eshte e lehte por nuk eshte e pamundur. Po ju rendis rrenjet e problemit ashtu sic i mendoj une.


*Qyteterimi islamik eshte ne stanacion te plote*

Qyteterimi perfshin te gjitha aspektet e jetes se nje shoqerie, ate material, shpirteror, shoqeror. Aspekti material eshte ushqimi qe ushqen gojet e uritura te njerezve dhe resurset natyrore me te cilat njerezit jetojne. Aspekti shpirteror eshte raporti i njeriut me Zotin dhe si ky raport qeteson shpirtrat e njerezve dhe sjell paqe ne nje shoqeri. Aspekti shoqeror, eshte raporti i njeriut me njeriun ne nje shoqeri e me gjere. Te treja keto shtylla ne qyteterimin islamik jane rrezuar ose demtuar rendshem.

Popullsia islame e botes eshte popullsia me rritjen me te larte te popullsise se bote fale lindjeve te pakontrolluara te femijeve. Kjo ka cuar jo vetem ne nje mbipopullim ne nje kohe shume te shkurter te vendeve ku ata jetojne, por eshte edhe faktori kryesor i rritjes se popullsise se botes. Mbipopullimi shoqerohet me nje mbikonsumim te resurseve natyrore: toke, ushqim, uje te pijshem, qe con ne fenomenin e varferise, ne fenomenin e analfabetizmit. Thjeshte resurset natyrore nuk mjaftojne per te ushqyer gojet e gjithe ketyre njerezve. Shembulli me i mire per kete eshte Ripi i Gazes ne Palestine qe eshte vetem nje rip i ngushte toke, por qe eshte edhe vendi me dendesine me te madhe te popullsise ne bote. Ne te jetojne refugjate palestineze te shperngulur, qe edhe pse jetojne ne kushte te veshtira, ata sjellin nje numer te madh femijesh ne jete. Kjo eshte e vertete jo vetem per ta, por eshte karakterstike per gjithe popullsine muslimane, edhe ate shqiptare.

Persa i perket aspektit shpirteror, ai eshte i lidhur ngushtesisht me aspektin material. Muslimanet i shpallin botes se feja e tyre eshte e vertete dhe ata jane me te devotshem ne besim se besimtaret e tjere, por problemi i vetem per ta qendron se mireqenia e tyre dhe e qyteterimit te tyre eshte krej e pakrahasueshme me mireqenien e qyteterimit perendimor, qe ndryshe nga ai islamik, eshte ngritur mbi vlerat dhe principet e krishtera. Teksa qindra miliona muslimane jetojne te ndrydhur e ne mjerim ne nje pjese te globit, pjesa tjeter e globit jeton ne nje qyteterim te pasur me te mira materiale. Vezullimi i qyteterimit perendimor mbi syte e besimtareve muslimane ne bote nuk shihet me sy te mire nga ata qe e shohin suksesin dhe zhvillimine qyteterimit perendimor si nje kercenim per qyteterimin islamik. Nje nga arsyet perse terroristet islamike sulmojne zemren e qyteterimit islamik eshte deshira per ta rrezuar ate, pasi vetem keshtu qyteterimi perendimor nuk do te mund te rivalizoje dhe diktoje qyteterimit islamik. Ne mendjen e terroristeve te gjitha aktet behen ne emer te Allahut, per te shpetuar token e tij dhe popullin e tij nga infedelet. Nuk ka dyshim qe ne mendjen e tyre kjo eshte nje lufte qyteterimesh. Kur Zoti nuk i pergjigjet lutjeve te tua dhe nuk e bekon popullin tend, atehere njerezit marrin persiper vete rolin e Zotit dhe flasin ne emer te tij.

Persa i perket raportit shoqeror, vlen te zihen ne goje gjendja e brendshme e shoqerive islamike dhe raportet qe keto shoqeri kane me boten e qyteteruar. Gjendja e brendshme e ketyre shoqerive eshte e ndertuar mbi raportet e individit te nenshtruar vullnetit te sundimtarit. Popullsia nuk gezon asnje te drejte pervec te drejtes per te praktikuar fene islame dhe per te protestuar kunder Izraelit dhe SHBA. Cdo tubim politik, cdo disidence, cdo thirrje per liri dhe demokraci, cdo oponence ndaj rregjimeve diktatoriale ne fuqi, cdo thirrje per me shume liri per nje grup te caktuar shoqeror, has forcen brutale te falangave te shtetit. Kjo ka bere qe ne shoqerine islamike te identifikohen: populli i shtypur dhe sundimtari i plotfuqishem. Ne kete aspekt, keto shoqeri jetojne ende ne periudhen e mesjetes. Mungesa e lirise, fjales se lire, te drejtes se votes se lire, pjesmarrja politike, ka krijuar nje mllef te brendshem ne rradhet e shoqerise. Kete mllef, rregjimet ne fuqi e kanalizojne ne nje urrejtje ndaj shtetit te Izraelit, SHBA, dhe cdo gjeje te te huaj, per aq kohe sa nuk i drejtohet vete rregjimit.

Persa i perket raporteve te ketyre shoqerive me boten e qyteteruar, ekziston nje eksperience e keqe deri para 11 shtatorit 2001. Keto raporte ishin kufizuar vetem ne raportet diplomatike te qeverise amerikane me rregjimet e ketyre vendeve te cilat SHBA i quante qeveri partnere legjitime packa se keto rregjime ishin diktatoriale dhe brutale karshi popullsise se tyre. Amerikanet ishin gati te kthenin koken nga krahu tjeter, dhe sipas tyre kete gje e benin "per hir te stabilitetit". Kjo politike zgjati per 60 vjet dhe ishte me interes dypalesh: stabiliteti i sherbente tregtise se naftes qe SHBA ben me keto vende, rregjimet nga ana tjeter kishin nevoje per mbeshtetjen amerikane ne arenen nderkombetare dhe ne ruajtjen e sigurise rajonale dhe sovranitetit te tyre.

Me 11 shtator 2001, shume stratege amerikane kuptuan qe kjo politike e tyre duhej te ndryshonte pasi rregjimet qe ata kishin mbeshtetur per 60 vjet, kishin krijuar nje urrejtje kaq te madhe ne shoqerite e tyre saqe kish arritur nje pike vlimi: njerez qe hedhin veten ne ere ne emer te Allahut per te vrare njerez te pafajshem. Izolimi i ketyre shoqerive dhe shtypja e tyre jane arsyet kryesore qe i shtyn keta njerez qe te humbin shpresin mbi jeten dhe te hedhin veten ne ere duke marre me vetedije jeten e tyre dhe te qindra njerezish te pafajshem. Politika e stabilitetit duhej te zevendesohej me politiken e demokratizimit qe nenkupton: clirimin e ketyre popujve nga tirania, asistence ne reformat demokratike qe do te conin ne hedhjen e themeleve te shoqerive demokratike ku sovrani nuk eshte me nje mbret apo nje president i veteemeruar, por nje lider politik i zgjedhur me voten e njerezve. Pra amerikanet besojne se nese bota islamike do te njihte nga afer lirite dhe vlerat demokratike qe populli amerikan e mbare bota demokratike ndan, edhe ata do ta cmojne jeten si te shenjte pasi do tu kthehet shpresa tek jeta dhe e ardhmja. Demokratizimi i kesaj pjese te botes, edhe pse nje sipermarje ne pamje te pare e pamundur, ishte inisiativa e duhur pasi ne planin afatgjate, shoqerite qe sot prodhojne terroriste qe hedhin veten ne ere, neser do te prodhojne profesore, doktore e shkencetare.

Njerez si Bin Laden e kompani, e shfrytezojne gjendjen e krijuar ne ate pjese te botes, duke vene gishtin tek ai mllefi i akumuluar i masave, duke dashur qe ta kanalizojne kete mllef dhe kete energji kunder qyteterimit perendimor. Ne fakt, shkaku kryesor qe gjeneron ate mllef eshte jeta e ndrydhur pa pike shprese se do te ndryshoje per mire. Nese gishti do tu vihej fajtoreve, keta do te ishin klikat e rregjimeve qe sundojne keto shoqeri me nje dore te hekurt.

Albo

----------


## Iliriani

Gje shqetesuse eshte se pavaresishte punes se madhe grupe shume te vogla mund te bejne shume lehte atentate te tilla [si ne Londer].

Japin dhe pershtypje te madhesise se tyre nga zmadhimi gjigand i mediave.

Plus rigjenerojne e mbajne gjalle ideologjine e tyre te urejtjes, dhe pse nuk mund te kene mbeshtetje te madhe.

Po efekti i ketyre akteve eshe i madh, dhe keto jane shume te thjeshta per tu kryer ne boten globale ku jetojme.

Kam pare ne televizore njerez emigrant ne angli duke shfrytezuar lirite e atij vendi predikonin urrejtje ne mes te shesheve ne Londer.
E ne angli jane disa nga grupet me ekstremiste ne bote, duke mbijetuar e perdorur demokracine perendimore---kete qe ata duan te shkaterojne.

Terorizmi i ketij lloji ka patur nje far suksesi, se ne te kaluaren njerezit protagonist te tij, nuk jane denuar nga te gjithe per aktet, po kane haritur te futen ne mes te debateve nderkombetare, e justifikuar metodat e tyre barbare.

Arafati mori titullin Nobel per Paqe!!???
Pavaresit eshte nje ceshtje palestineze qe eshte e drejte---po kur je terororist nuk shperblehesh-----se do krijosh nje model qe do ndiqet dhe nga te tjeret nga pas.

Nuk ka te ardhme Terorizmi
Po metodat qe perdorin jane te thjeshta e japin efekte---DUKE PERDORUR DHE MEDIAN QE GOBALIFIKON----CDO ATENTAT TERRORIST KUDO QE NDODH NE BOTE--edhe kur jane lokal e te vegjel.

Ku ka plot gjera te tjera  qe media nuk i nxjerr fare se nuk perbejne show si ato qe jep perdite nga Iraku, ku dhe teroristet nga nje ane cdo dite pergatisin nje atentat pa ndonje objektiv ushtarak e duke vrare iraken musliman te thjeshte ---per te ushqyer gjithe mediat diten e neserme.

Globalizmi---sic ka hapur rugen per gjera te mira

ka hapur rruget dhe per qelbesirat per tu hapur ne  gjithe boten!!??

Se me pare me vende te vegjel---secili ngare me kufij me tjetrin---e secili kontrollonte mire vetveten--e qe e veshtire te levizje si sot.


Duke na kujtuar qe bota globale ka nevoj per regulla globale te mbijetoj.

----------


## kurkushi

Un them me plot bindje se terrorizmi është mungesë e demokracisë!Sot aktet terroriste (që "kampanja"Atlantike i quan ashtu)janë përgjigjja e vetme e mundëshme kundër pushtuesit-ve!Shpërthimet "terroriste i bëjnë njerëzit e rëndomtë,civilë,jo ushtritë e uniformuara.Pra kemi të bëjmë me një "Guerilë" që ka ekzistuar dhe është zhvilluar gjithnjë në vendet e pushtuara  kundër pushtuesve të ndryshëm.Me shpikjen e termit terriristë është zvogluar dhe pothuajse edhe këputur mundësia e luftimit të pushtuesit me mnyrën e luftës guerile...pra guerilët e mëparshëm,tani quhen terroristë.meqenëse sot ka  mjete më të sofistikuara për akcione dhe shkatrrime guerile,kuptohet se edhe goditjet janë më dëmshkaktuese dhe më të dhimbshme!...por Robëria nuk arësyetohet me asnjë dhimbje dhe shkatrrim,sepse robëria shkatrron njeriun edhe pa lindur e jo vetëm të mirat materiale të tij!terrorizmi i sotëm për mua nuk e¨shtë asgjë tjetër veqse një vazhdim i luftës Guerile për pavarësi dhe liri.Luftat Guerile kanë qenë e vetmja mënyrë e çlirimit prej pushtuesve,dhe nga këta luftëtarë guerilas janë formuar shumë shtete,janë çliruar shumë popuj...ndërsa tani më nuk lejohet të luftohet në mënyrë guerile kundër pushtuesit,tani vetëm me uniformë ,shtab suprem...etj,pra si shtet,që khjo mundësi dihet se nuk ekziston ke popujt e robëruar,çeçnë,kurdë,palestinezë,irlandezë,baskë,e  tj,etj...
Un akuzoj për terrorizëm ata që e imponojnë një mënyrë të tillë të luftës,sepse luftë të pastërt dhe me rregulla nuk ka...çdo mjet dhe taktikë luftarake që sjellë sukses në luftë kundër armikut është për mua e logjikshme,sepse robëria e imponon ate!Shumëlehtë është të zgjidhësh problemin e popujve për shtetësi:Popujt përcaktohen në bazë të gjuhës që flasin...jo feve ,objekteve fetare a partive...Këte e din secili,por luftat bëhen për interesa materiale dhe këto interesa i udhëheqë gjithnjë sot e kësaj dite feja!

----------


## YaSmiN

Persa i perket kesaj ceshtje pasojat e ketyre gjendeve te rendesishme ne bote eshte turismi pas 11 shtatorit bota ndryshoji nga te gjitha anet sidomos nga ana e turizmit shume amerikan akoma edhe sot nuk perdorin aeroplanet eshte nje fatkeqesi ne keter bote te punosh per turismin e te shikosh nga ane lufte ose nga ana e terrozmit te jet turizmi 70% e ulet nga vitet e pare kjo ndodhi edhe ne Greqi para 2 vjetesh kur ishte lufta ne Kosove tani per tani te dhena per gjendjen e Londres nuk kemi akoma por shume turista qe vijne cdo vere ne Greqi nuk mendoj se sivjet do jet nje vit i mbare per nje turizem te perkateshem edhe ashtu sic duhet te jet per cdo vend.Greqia ne vitin 2003 ne ishujt me te medhenj kishte 70% te turisteve ishin angleze.Pas 11 shtatorit ka shume pak AMERIKAN qe vijne per turizem nuk jane as 20 % ose me mire turistat qe kane vite qe e vizitojne Greqine.Keto jane te pasojat per terorrizmin edhe per cdo vend turist do jet shume veshtire ose me mire vite te veshtira sa te jet terorrizmi ne kete bote.Njerezit te vriten nga keto pasojat jane te panumer ,te pafajshem.Shpresoj per njerezit nga terorrizmi ne Londer shpirti i tyre ne parajse.PEACE.
Keto te dhena per turismin jane te dhenat qe i kam jetuar edhe i kam kerkuar edhe kam punuar per keto shpresoj qe kjo gje mos te ndodh me ne kete bote per njerezit e pafajshem.

----------


## R2T

*Ke demton terrorizmi?*

Kur i pari i muxhahidineve foli pas sulmit te 11 Shtatorit, deklaroi se ky sulm kishe si qellim demtimin e ekonomise Amerikane dhe se vetem nepermjet falementimit ekonomik, Amerika dhe perendimi do terhiqeshin nga Lindja e Mesme. Pra me sa duket keto sulme kane qellim demitin e ekonomise te shteteve perkatese, dhe si qellim demtimin e qeverive ne fuqi. Sa ja kane arritur qellimit?

Ekonomikisht!
Menjehere pas sulmit ne metrone e Londres bursa e Londres (nder me te fuqishmet) persoi renie te menjehereshme, kjo renie u pasua me renien e strelines Angleze, dhe te gjithe menduan se goditja ishte fatale. Megjithate rreth ores 2 bursa filloi te forcohet dhe ne fund te dites u mbyll me pike pozitive. Po keshtu pas 2-3 oreve sterlina u ngrit perseri en nivelet e para-sulmit. 
Mbas 11 Shtatorit, e vetmja dege e ekonomise qe pa ndikim te forte negativ ishte industria e turizmit. Kjo me teper sepse padituria sjell frike. Gjendja e rrezikut ishte ndjene e re per popullsine Amerikane, megjithate nder virtytet me pozitive te races humane eshte adoptimi i shpejte i situates. Dhe me adaaptimin dhe kuptimin e plote si duhet vepruar erdhi dhe ndryshimi. Brenda 2-3 vjetesh industria e turizmit ishte dhe me e forte se nivelet e para sulmit. Popullsia po fluturon 2 here me teper se para 11 Shtatorit, megjithese destinacionet tashme kane ndryshuar.

Politikisht. 
Kuptohet qellimi perfundimtar i ketyre sulmeve eshte ndrimi i qeverisjes. Por me sa duket sulmet kane vepruar ne te kunderten e qellimit te tyre. Sic u pa nga zgjedhjet si Bush ashtu dhe Blair u zgjodhen perseri ne krye te qeverisjes, kete here dhe me me teper vota sesa para sulmeve. Perse? Nje nga arsyet eshte ndjenja e sigurise qe jap politika e ketyre. Nuk mund te luftohet terrorizmi me terheqjen nga Iraku apo plotesimin e deshirvae te terroristeve, sic sygjeron opozita. Dhe ata qe e pranojne se lufta eshte e gabuar, nuk mund te pranojne plotesismin e deshirave te terroristeve. Kjo do sillte sulme te metejshme. Pra eshte me mjaft rendesi qe politika e ndjekur te jete  ne kontradike me kerkesat e terroristeve. Pjesa tjeter e mbeshtetesve te kesaj politike ishin ata qe kerkonin shpagim. Nuk mund te vish vizitor ne kete vend, te hedhesh ne ere 2-3 ndertesa e te presesh qe mos te kete reagim. Reagimi politik sjell mbeshtetje nga kjo klase shoqerie. 

Pra kush humbet ne kete rast?
Te humburit e pare jane vete keta terroristet. Eshte veshtire per kedo te solidarizohet me ceshtjen e tyre kur veprimet e tyre jane kaq drastike. Eshte teper veshtire te flasesh per padrejtesine e luftes ne Afganistan/Irak kur keta njerez sulmojne metrote. Eshte veshtire te mbrosh te drejtat e Palestinezeve (pavarsisht sa shume mund te urresh Cifutet) kur perfaqesuesit e tyre rrembejne avjona e masakrojne popullsi civile. Me humbjen e perkrahjes nga popullsia vjen dhe humbja e perkrahjes nga qeverite perfaqesuese. 
Po te humbur jane familjet e viktimave. Gjithashtu dhe shoqeria qe jeton ne kete situate gjate kesaj kohe. Jane njerezit e thjeshte qe ndoshta moren pjese ne demostratat Pro-terheqjes se truipave nga Gaza, jane ata viktima qe ndoshta para dy ditesh manifestonin kunder luftes ne Irak, ata viktima qe ndoshta ishin emigrante ekonomike me te njejtat mendime politike si terroristet. 

Pra perfundimisht, aktet teroriste as ndrojne qeveri dhe as shkaterojne ekonomine. Viktimat e vetme jane civilet si te shteteve qe bejne ligjin, dhe te shteteve qe perfaqesohen nga terroristet.

----------


## [xeni]

Kryeplaku,

Tema eshte interesante. Edhe postimet e tua jane interesante. Megjithese ka disa pika ku mund te te kundershtoja nuk dua te replikoj per momentin- po e le per me vone. S'kisha ndermend te shkruaj. Me pelqen me teper te lexoj. Por, nje fjale qe e kam vene ne "italics" me poshte me shtyu qe te shkruaj ne kete teme. 

1)Ashtu siç mund te shihet edhe ne kete forum, ka njerez qe  sapo degjojne fjalen terror instiktivsht jane gati qe ta shoqerojne kete fjale me fjale qe kane rrenjen "islam". Akoma me keq kur ndodh e anasjellta e kesaj.  (_Ne nje teme tjeter, sipas dikuj,  cdo mjekrrosh musliman qe ka marre letra ne Londer nga Shteti anglez eshte nje terrorist.._ )  :sarkastik:  
Nuk dua t'i bej nje analize dhe te diskutoj ketu se sa kane ndikuar mediat, perkatesite e tyre (jo)fetare, paaftesia per te pare realitetin ashtu siç eshte apo edhe dashakeqesia karshi nje komuniteti te caktuar, por thjesht dua te ve ne dukje se eshte nje perzierje e ketyre faktoreve qe i ben ata te mendojne ne nje menyre shume te gabuar. 

2)  Duke u nisur nga deshira e thjeshte (shume dashamirese) qe dhe ata te dine diçka, i ftoj personat qe permenda me lart t'i hedhin nje sy perkufizimit qe i ben terrorit FBI-ja ose Ministria e Mbrojtjes e SHBA-se. Sigurisht qe perkufizimi i terrorizmit eshte nje çeshtje akoma e diskutueshme por, megjithate, edhe sipas atyre perkufizimeve e shohim se terrori eshte nje "forme lufte" qe s'mund t'i mveshet asnje feje. Per me teper, nga perkufizimi del se jo vetem organizata te ndryshme por edhe shtete te tera mund te perdorin kete menyre lufte.
Nese akoma nuk jane te bindur se terrorizmi nuk i perket nje feje te caktuar (ne kete rast Islami) le t'i hedhin nje sy organizatave terroriste ne bote. Po permend disa:
 "17 Nentori" (Greqi)
"Action Directe" (France)- Organizate me ideologji Marksiste-Leniniste
 "CCC"  (Belgjike) - Organizate me ideologji Marksiste-Leniniste
ETA (Spanje)
IRA (Irlande)
RAF (Gjermani)
...
Listes do i shtoja shume emra organizatash te tjera, po s'dua ta bej bajat. Tek e fundit, kush eshte i interesum, shume kollaj, ne *Google*  mund te gjej informacion sa te doje.

_...mbase vazhdon..._

----------


## MASTERMALI

Terrorrizmi egziston, por perdoruesit e terrorrizmit nuk jane ata qe kujtoni ju.

Anglija e ka te sigurte tashme suportin per luften ne Irak.
"Shiko se c'u bene "terroristet" atyre".

----------


## kolombi

Lajmi se njeri prej,4 te indetifikuarve per venien e bombave ne metrote e Londres,kish dale jo kohe me pare,prej mureve te nje shkolle islamike,te quajtur ndryshe mendrese ne Pakistan,solli perseri dilemen dhe pikepyetjet e medha ne lidhje me menyren dhe sistemin e propogandes qe kane hedhur rrenje neper keto shkolla.
Duke ju larguar qellimit per te cilat jane ngritur fillimisht,besimit.

Ne Pakistanin e soten ekzistojne 20 mije medrese te tilla,numer i madh ne krahasim me 137 medrese qe ekzistonin ne vitet 1950.
Sipas nje gazete pakistaneze ,reth 1.7 milione te rinj,marrin mesime ,shumica vijne nga familje te varfera.
Me te shumtet e krereve te talibaneve kishin mbaruar apo kaluar ne mendrese te tilla.
"Shume studente ne shkolla te tilla,u mesohet gjera qe nuk kane te bejne me realitetin,mbillet urrejtje dhe nje konceptim i ngushte per boten ne teresi" vinte ne dukje gazetari pakistanez Ahmet Rahsid.
Gazetari ne fjale shtonte se ne mendrese te tilla japin leksione mesues dhe pedagoge qe nuk fshehin para nxenesve te tyre simpatine per "Al Kaiden",duke nxitur keta te rinje te bashkohen kauzes se hekurt ,duke u bashkuar me ta fillimisht ne Ceceni dhe Kashmir.
Shume familje pakistaneze  neper Evrope i cojne femijet e tyre ne mendrese te tilla.
E atu shkollohen nga 6-9 muaj.

Pas sulmeve terrorriste te 11 Shtatorit ne USA,presidenti Musharaf,deklaronte  se do rishikohej sistemi i edukimit shkollor dhe besimtar ne mendrese te tilla.
Fatkeqsisht kohet kaluan dhe ndryshime nuk u pane.
Ndaj me te shumtet i bejne pyetje vetes ,shkolla te tilla jane shkolla qe mekojne besimin,paqen,apo urretjen e cila here pas heresh permes bombash leshon lumenj gjaku dhe merr jete njerzish te pafajshem.

Terrorri ne metrote e Londres e vertetoi edhe nje here.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Shqiptarët dhe reflektimi i luftës kundër terrorizmit*

_ Nga Zef AHMETI_

Njëmbëdhjetë shtatori, kur u sulmuan Kullat Binjake në New-York, ishte një ditë zie për botën, por edhe për popullin shqiptar. Për botën, ngase me atë sulm filloi një konflikt i ri, dhe bashkë me sulmin iu dha fund mendimit euforik të atyre që kanë përfaqësuar pozicionin, se me përfundimin e Luftës së Ftohtë 50-vjeçare mes Perëndimit e Lindjes kemi një happy end of history.  Konflikti i ri, tani mes civilizimeve, ka marrë përmasa krejtësisht të reja dhe dallon thellësisht nga konfliktet përkatësisht luftërat e tipit klasik. Sulmi i 11 shtatorit ishte për shqiptarët një ditë zie edhe për fatin e gjendjes aktuale ku do të reflektohet edhe në zhvillimet politike të atjeshme.

*Konflikti i civilizimeve*  

Rreth konfliktit mes civilizimeve është shkruar shumë nga autorë të ndryshëm dhe ka pasur prognozime të larmishme. Nga shumica e këtyre vlerësimeve, mund të themi se ekziston një mendim i përbashkët sa i përket dimensionit të ri të konfliktit, si sfida më e madhe e shekullit 21. Pas rënies së paktit të Varshavës, që u vlerësua si përfundim i hareshëm i historisë, ende pa u relaksuar bota nga kapitulli që e mbajti nën tension për 50 vite, shpërtheu një konflikt me dimensione të reja e shumë të rrezikshme, që nuk dihet se si do të përfundojë. Konflikti i ri, që kryesisht ka për bazë luftën fetare, e ka bërë botën shumë të pasigurt. Shpërthimet terroriste kanë shkaktuar pasiguri dhe po ndikojnë negativisht kundër besimtarëve islamë, por në anën tjetër, në emër të vetëmbrojtjes, është rritur diskriminimi brenda këtij besimi, në sajë të veprimeve nga njerëzit, që më së paku është menduar se mund të aplikojnë dhunën, tani po bëhen sulme që janë kualifikuar në terrorizëm, ku për pasojë ka shkatërrime e vrasje masive. Me gjithë përpjekjet e shkencëtarëve dhe njohësve të islamit, se bota duhet të dallojë mes islamit si besim fetar dhe islamizmin si ideologji politike, laikët dhe njerëzit me dije mesatare, vështirë e kanë të bëjnë një dallim të tillë. Klishetë dhe paragjykimet janë të (tej)theksuara. Padyshim se nuk duhet të globalizohet çështja, se të gjithë myslimanët janë terroristë, porse antipatia (in)direkte kundër tyre është shtuar për arsye të akteve terroriste që po ndodhin në Evropën Perëndimore dhe Amerikë, si një hakmarrje për padrejtësitë kundër botës islame, si dhe qëndrimet jo të qarta të vetë botës arabe, ka rritur dyshimin për mundësinë e lidhjeve me aktivitete e organizata terroriste, duke e zbehur besimin në mes këtyre dy civilizimeve. Lufta që i ka shpallur Perëndimi terrorizmit islamik është një luftë që vështirë se mund të lokalizohet, e aq më pak me arsenalin luftarak që është përdorur edhe në luftërat tjera. Sakrifica e njerëzve bombë është strategjia e re e luftës militante, e cila nga Perëndimi duhet të merret më seriozisht. Perëndimi ka mundësi ta fitojë luftën, vetëm nëse ai vë një linjë ndarëse të qartë mes civilizimeve (gjë kjo e paarritshme) dhe atëherë mund të identifikohet, përkatësisht lokalizohen aktet e dhunës. Ndryshe, lufta kundër terrorizmit dhe sidomos propaganda e mediave, që po bëhet kur Perëndimi në brendinë e tij ka miliona besimtarë e simpatizantë, madje përkrahës të militantizmit, që brenda një çasti shndërrohen në njerëz-bombë dhe mund të eksplodojnë në zemër të saj, është e pakuptueshme dhe nganjëherë edhe si provokuese. Një gjë e tillë duket tamam sikurse fryma (era) kur i rreh mullinjtë e erës, sepse sa më shumë të ketë erë, mullinjtë sillen më shumë. 

Lufta mund të ketë sukses vetëm me investime pozitive në njërën anë dhe në anën tjetër, kur nga bota islame do të ketë gatishmëri për ta luftuar këtë formë veprimi, që është e dëmshme sa për vetë islamin dhe besimtarët e vet, po aq edhe për paqen në botë. Perëndimin mund ta shpëtojnë vetëm besimtarët myslimanë, nëse vihen kundër këtij fenomeni që po merr përmasa shkatërrimtare dhe natyrisht investimet pozitive të botës perëndimore, (qoftë edhe në liberalizimin e fesë). Se sa janë të gatshme të dy palët që të ndërtojnë një strategji të re, është herët për të gjykuar, por për tu distancuar nga aktet e tilla, ka mundësi që tashti. Arsyet janë të shumta dhe të ndryshme për këtë ngurrim paqësor, ndoshta për faktin se civilizimi islam po ndihet i rrezikuar nga Perëndimi dhe imperializmi amerikan, ndoshta janë kushtet ekonomike apo një prapambetje e theksuar. 

Solidarizimi me vëllezërit myslimanë, është ende simbolik. Dhe kjo ka për rezultat skepticizmin, shtimin e mosbesimit, frikës, diskriminimit, urrejtjes mes besimtarëve dhe të feve. Në konfliktet mes orientalizmit e oksidentalizmit, konsekuencat më të mëdha do t`i kenë besimtarët islamë që jetojnë në Perëndim. Dhe shtrohet pyetja: cili është interesi i tyre të jetojnë në geto?

*Reflektimi te shqiptarët*

Kombi shqiptar, i cili edhe gjatë historisë, për shkak të shtrirjes së tij gjeografike, sot ka një detyrë shumë të rëndësishme dhe me peshë të madhe, së pari për vetë interesat e tij, e pastaj edhe në raport me konfliktin ekzistues. Kur flasim për interesat e tij, mendojmë fillimisht harmoninë (ndër)fetare dhe interesat shtesë aktuale politike. Konflikti i civilizimeve nuk po e përjashton në asnjë mënyrë reflektimin në shoqërinë shqiptare, sado që ne po mundohemi ta paraqesim si jo të rrezikshëm, përkatësisht si jo të dëmshëm dhe se harmonia (ndër)fetare te shqiptarët është në nivel. Kjo nuk është përherë kështu. Konflikti po ndikon sa direkt, po aq më shumë në mënyrë indirekte tek shoqëria shqiptare. Numri i teologëve shqiptarë të edukuar e shkolluar është në rritje dhe në kohën kur është pritur më shumë liberalizim, sikur kjo gjë ka ngecur mu tashti, kur Kosova ka nevojë më shumë. Tani ka dalur një konflikt në mes teologëve të rinj islamë të shkolluar në shtetet arabe, të cilët po akuzojnë teologjinë e shkollave islame, sipas ritit turk, se gjoja nuk po e praktikojnë islamin e vërtetë. Konflikti brenda bashkësive islame në Maqedoni, Shqipëri, Kosovë, sidomos në mes teologëve të rinj dhe atyre tradicionalë, është bërë publik dhe nga dita në ditë më i theksuar. 

Kombi shqiptar, që në gjirin e tij ka tre fe, duhet ti ruajë pos të tjerash edhe si pasuri kulturore kombëtare, meqë te tri fetë janë bërë pjesë të tij. Udhëheqësit e tre feve te shqiptarët, tani kur kemi një luftë të hapur kundër terrorizmit dhe si popull autokton që i përkasim Evropës, duhet të ndihemi më të gjallë, sepse e kemi obligim, nëse dëshirojmë ta ruajmë harmoninë fetare dhe të mos nxisim edhe konflikte të mundshme, por të kultivohet harmonia e dialogu ndërfetar. Ndikimet nga jashtë dhe pretendimet me interesat e ndryshme në gjendjen aktuale në rajon, Evropë e botë, kombi shqiptar duhet të jetë vigjilent e ta zgjidhë rrugën e interesit dhe të përparimit, si një vend neutral, me mundësi të veçantë për ta ruajtur qetësinë e harmoninë (ndër)fetare, e cila duhej të reflektohej edhe në rajon, sepse nuk ka alternativë tjetër. Nëse pretendohet për një lloj tjetërsimi të identitetit kombëtar në atë fetar, do të ishte fatale për kombin. Ruajtja e këtij ekuilibri është shumë i vështirë, sepse ai stimulohet e sponsorizohet nga qarqe e qendra të caktuara dhe po përcillet me sfida e probleme të jashtëzakonshme. Konflikti i brendshëm, qoftë brenda vetë bashkësive fetare, qoftë ndër fetë, shkakton vetëm dëmtime të pariparueshme politike në këtë fazë delikate, që po kalon kombi shqiptar dhe sidomos Kosova. Kërcënimet, direkt apo të tërthorta, publike a interne, abuzimet, shantazhimet, jo sinqeriteti, mungesa e tolerancës së vërtetë, nxitja e paragjykimeve, në vend që të zvogëlohen, ndikojnë reciprokisht, do të dëmtojnë interesin nacional, fundja fundit do të dëmtohet vetë interesi i Kosovës.

*Epilog*

Po ashtu, shqiptarët e besimit islam që gjenden në Perëndim, sidomos ata të organizuar nëpër organizata të ndryshme, që kanë synim fenë dhe Bashkësinë Islame pa dallime nacionale e regjionale, sikur shikohet nga perëndimorët me dyshime, ngase përballë identitetit nacional është vënë ai fetar, duke i bashkuar raca e popuj nën një ideologji dhe askush nuk mund të shpjegojë se a janë në favor të tyre këto veprime? 

Fundja kombi shqiptar a nuk duhet të jetë i vetëdijshëm se është pjesë e kontinentit të Evropës dhe nuk i duhet bajraktarizmi për ti bartur mëkatet e të tjerëve mbi shpatullat e tij të njomështuara? 

_St. Gallen, Zvicër, korrik 2005_

Marre nga Dita.

----------


## Labeati

Nje shkrim i ekuilibruar qe mbase ja vlen ta lexoni:

TERRORIZMI NE NJE FAZE TE RE ...

Nga Gjergji Gambeta

Islami ve ne prove Evropen, ve ne prove demokracine, modelin shoqeror evropian. Goditjet e para disa diteve ne Londer, te cilat po zbardhen me kalimin e kohes, tregojne se terroristet ishin shtetas britanike, ish-emigrante apo femije emigrantesh te fese islamike, te perfshire si "gjak" i ri ne rrjetin islamik famekeq Al Qaeda. Eshte e natyrshe qe pas kesaj, urrejtja te drejtohet tek emigrantet, ate pakice shoqerore "mbase jo vetem ate muslimane), qe dikur e ardhur ne keto vende eshte bere tashme pjese e tyre. Para disa muajsh, nje vend evropian si Holanda ishte bere pjese e ngacmimeve dhe fenomeneve raciste ne mase te gjere. Duket se Evropa nuk do t'i shpetoje kesaj vale - te shpresojme te perkohshme, per sa kohe qe rreziku terrorist islamik kercenon shoqerite, njerezit e thjeshte e te pafajshem, per sa kohe ai kercenon vende publike. Duket se absurditeti terrorist terthorazi nuk po kursen as bashkebesimtaret e tij, qe mund te jene viktimat e verbera te terrorizmit. 

Ne nje kontinent demokratik dhe per me teper ne nje vend paqesor si Holanda, e cila konsiderohet si "mbreteria e tolerances", vrasja e nje regjisori te quajtur Teo Van Gog nga nje nacionalist islamik, para disa muajsh, provokoi kontradikta te forta ne gjirin e shoqerise multietnike holandeze. Nje debat i hapur me shoqerine qe pati si nxitje kete ngjarje tragjike, u perqendrua vetem ne dy boshte. Njeri, qe kishte te bente me pyetjen se a pranon shoqeria holandeze islamin? A e pranon apo e "hedh tej" si dogme fetare, debat, qe per fat te keq degradoi ne nje diskutim banal se a i duhen emigrantet Holandes dhe Evropes, duke i paraqitur ata si shkaktare te mossigurise e frikes se shkaktuar pas vrasjes, por nderkohe duke i paraqitur po ata jo si viktima te nje sistemi shoqeror jo te drejte e te barabarte, por si shkaktare te mosbarazise. Tjetri, qe kishte te bente me pyetjen se a mund te behet islami pjese e shoqerise moderne holandeze e me gjere asaj evropiane.

Fillimisht, ne rolin e provokatorit te islamit ishte regjisori ne fjale i cili kishte "pritur" kercenimet per vdekje pas shfaqjes ne nje kanal televiziv holandez te nje filmi me metrazh te shkurter me titull "Nenshtrim", nje film fantastik, i cili denonte ndarjen e dhunen me te cilen perballen femrat ne shoqerine islamike. Vrasja ne mes te rruges, ne Amsterdam, nga holando-marokinezi ekstremist islamik Mohamet B, shkaktoi urrejtjen dhe midis grupeve shoqerore dhe nje rritje drastike te antiislamizmit dhe akteve te dhunes ndaj tyre, shkollave fetare islamike dhe gjithcka perfaqesonte kjo fe.

Intelektuale, pjesetare te shoqerise holandeze, shqetesohen nga kjo rritje e racizmit dhe antiislamizmit, madje njeri prej rabineve me te spikatur do ta ngjasonte gjendjen e muslimaneve me ate te hebrejve gjate Luftes se Dyte Boterore! Karakterizim simbolik per te cilesuar se e ardhmja e nje gjendjeje te tille mund te "fuste ne nje thes" te gjithe muslimanet, pa dallim.

Krahasimi i antiislamizmit te sotem me ate antisemitik te viteve 1940 - 1945 me shume se nje krahasim hiperbolik, ishte ne thelb nje thirrje paralajmeruese. Pas sulmeve te para ne 12 xhami dhe ne shkolla fetare islamike "ashtu si dhe kunder kishave kristiane) kryeministri kristian-demokrat do te shprehte pa rezerva solidaritetin e mbeshtetjen ndaj komunitetit islamik. Gjithsesi, shqetesimi eshte teper i madh. Nje studim qe u realizua nga shkencetare te institutit "Ana Frank", prane universitetit te qytetit Leide, "zbulonte" ne revisten "Monitor racisme en extreme - rechts" se brenda periudhes 2003-2004 e sidomos pas vrasjes se regjisorit, ishin regjistruar 174 episode dhune raciste, nga te cilat rreth 60 perqind ishin bere ndaj pjesetareve te shoqerise muslimane. Disa organizata raciste si "Bashkimi Kombetar" etj., apo te tjera te ngjashme me kete te fundit, ishin shkaktare te sumeve, por me interesante ishte se keto organizata kishin nje rritje te ndjeshme ne numer te anetareve te tyre 2 vitet e fundit.

Kercenime dhe vrasje

Sigurisht, qe ngjarje te tilla te ndodhura ne nje vend tolerant evropian si Holanda, ne nje shoqeri e cila krenohej si shoqeri me perqindje te ulet "me pak se 3%) te se djathtes ekstreme ne politike, jane me shume se shqetesuese. Para se te vritej, para vetem disa vitesh politikani homoseksual, perfaqesues i se djathtes Pim Fortren, kishte fituar shume popullaritet duke cilesuar pranine e islamikeve si kercenim per shoqerine. Madje kishte aritur deri atje sa te aludonte per islamizim te shoqerise e kultures holandeze. I frymezuar nga rritja galopante e popullaritetit, nje tjeter politikan, Gert Vilders, krijoi nje parti te re te ashtuquajtur Grupi Vilders, grup i cili trashegoi gjithe idene e vazhdueshmerine e te ndjerit Pim Fortren. Deri para viteve '90, debati shoqeror mbi emigrantet kishte te bente me shume me rritmet e ngadalta te integrimit total te tyre ne shoqerine autonome, e me gjere, ne shoqerine evropiane. Pas daljes ne skenen politike te Pim Fortren, ky debat degradoi ne ate shkalle saqe u konkludua se trashegimia islamike e emigranteve perben rrezik per evropianet. Jo me shume ajo muslimane sesa ajo fondamentaliste islamike. Rasti i dyte me regjisorin ishte rasti, qe "mbushi kupen" raciste, madje nje deputet me prejardhje somaleze, shkrimtar ne profesion, u detyrua te qendronte ne ilegalitet prej 75 ditesh nen mbikqyrjen e rrepte te policise. Gert Vilders gjithashtu ka pranuar kercenime te tilla. Po ashtu edhe personalitete te rendesishme te jetes politike, si socialdemokrati kryebashkiak i Amsterdamit, edhe pse mbeshtetes i zjarrte i dialogut dypalesh per integrimin e emigranteve ne shoqeri, sisomos atyre islamike, po ashtu edhe zevendesuesi i tij marokinezi Ahmet Abdulamet, i cili shpeshhere citon se nevojiten superperpjekje te emigranteve per integrim te plote te tyre ne shoqeri.

Integrimi i pakicave

Holanda e viteve '60-'70 "ashtu si Evropa), ishte ajo e nje ekonomie ne rritje qe kishte nevoje te madhe per fuqi punetore, te cilen mund ta gjente ne vende te pellgut mesdhetar si Spanja, Portugalia e me pas nga vende si Turqia, Maroku po ashtu dhe tek punetoret e ardhur nga ish kolonite holandeze te pertejoqeanit. Shumica e te ashtuquajturve "gastarbaider" sollen me vete edhe familjet e tyre. Sot ne Holande numerohen rreth 920 mije muslimane duke perbere rreth 5.7 % te popullsise vendase prej 16 milion banoresh. Per shoqerine moderne holandeze, te qenit islamik apo i cfaredolloj besimi fetar nuk perben nje kusht te domosdoshem per t'u integruar, vecse konsiderohet si nje vonese per kete integrim. Holanda perben shembullin e nje shteti model, ku feja eshte e ndare nga shteti dhe ne thelb eshte nje simbioze e bashkejeteses midis tre feve apo besimeve fetare, atij katolik, ebraik dhe protestant. Ky trigon bashkejetese u plotesua me vone me ate muslimano-islamik. Shume shpesh pas mberitjes se emigranteve, shteti beri te mundur cdo te drejte politke, shoqerore te tyre, madje emigrantet te cilet jetojne mbi 5 vjet ne Holande kane te drejten e votes ne zgjedhjet lokale. Mbi 200 te tille gjenden ne bashkite apo komunat e qyteteve si pjese e pandare e shoqerive lokale; madje pjesa me e madhe e tyre qe ka marre nenshtetesine holandeze e nuk ka aspak ndryshim nga autoktonet holandeze. Sigurisht qe edhe disa ligje qe lidhnin orgnikisht kishen me shtetin ne aspektin ekonomik u prene ne menyre te prere pas rregullimeve ligjore ne Kushtetute gjate vitit 1983.

Deshtim apo ..?

Ndryshimet ne kushtetute, dhane mundesi per nje ndryshim te konceptit popullor holandez mbi fene islamike. U dhane leje per ndertimin e xhamive, u ndihmuan ekonomikisht shoqata, u subvencionua shtypi, media e shkollat "edhe pse fetare islamike). Shume nga festat e tyre u respektuan duke filluar qe nga dhenia e lejes per festat fetare, lejimi i mesimit te kuranit ne shkolla e deri tek marrja e fondeve te medha nga organet lokale per ngritjen e qendrave islamike. Nga njera ane, ne emer te ndarjes se shtetit nga kisha, muslimanet nuk mund te shpresojne edhe aq shume ne fondet bashkiake sidomos per probleme qe kane te bejne me sferen fetare. Nga ana tjeter, duke qene se jane pjese e pakices, qe cilesohet si "pakica kombetare", sipas ligjeve, ato duhet te ndihmohen ne nje mase te tille, qe te ndihen te barabarta ose ne nje barazpeshe specifike me pjesen tjeter te shoqerise. Prania e kesaj kontradikte i ka ngaterruar ne mase holandezet. Tashme po flitet per nje deshtim te politikes integruese, sidomos te kultures islamike ne shoqerine e atjeshme. Pakica islamike po izolohet edhe me vetedije. Sipas te dhenave nga sherbimet sekrete holandeze AIVD, numri i nacionalisteve islamike te perfshire ne celula eshte 100 deri 200 persona, nderkohe qe ka nje numer prej 1000 - 1500 personash te prirur per t'u bere pjese e tyre.

Fanatizmi ekstremist

Nje fanatizem i tille gjen taban te pershtatshem pikerisht tek islamistet, te cilet edhe pse pjese e shoqerise, jane klasa me e paprivilegjuar. Emigrantet, pjese e fese islamike, nuk kane profesione te kualifikuara dhe rrjedhimisht rrogat e tyre jane te uleta ne krahasim me vendasit. Vetem 1/4 ta e tyre merr ndihme sociale. Per fat te keq, biznesmenet kerkojne punonjes te kualifikuar te cilet duhet te jene te bardhe dhe te krishtere. Ky lloj diferencimi ndikon ne rritjen e papunesise ne radhet e emigranteve "5 here me e larte nga vendasit) si dhe ben qe familjet e tyre te vendosen ne zona te varfra ne periferi te qyteteve te medha. Femijet e tyre nuk frekuentojne "shkollat e bardha", shkolla te cilat zgjidhen nga femijet e vendasve evropiane. Mos po kalohet drejt nje kontradikte kulturash, civilizimesh valle? Pikerisht, atje gjen taban, gjen "gjak" e mekohet pikerisht Al-Qaeda, *terroristet jane tashme shtetas evropiane te "pagezuar" si te tille nga sistemi. Sistem ky, qe ata nuk e pranuan apo u veshtiresuan ta pranojne si te tille. Al Qaeda per te cilen thuhet se ka kudo militante, gjen tek keta emigrante ushqimin ideologjik, duke mbjelle urrejtjen ndaj sistemit, kultures, menyres se jeteses evropiane kurrsesi te papranushme nga doktrina islamike fondamentaliste. Tashme nuk behet fjale per terroriste te jashtem, por per terroriste vendas. Jane pikerisht ata, qe sistemi sado i perparuar evropian nuk mundi t'i "terhiqte" per shume arsye, "kuptohet arsyeja kryesore vazhdon te jete feja...) ne jeten evropiane, ne botekuptimin, menyren e jeteses, idealizmin evropian. Dhe pse perpjekjet ishin madhore, hendeku midis dy feve krishtere dhe muslimano-islamike duket se do te vendose minat e nje bashkejetese te enderruar, por sic duket te parealizuar.* Terrorizmi nuk duket se perben ekskluzivisht nje rrezik te jashtem, por perkundrazi transformohet si kameleon ne ceshje madhore te brendeshme, te vendeve evropiane. Ne kushtet e nje bote globale ky rrezik merr permasa te medha e te rrezikshme po nuk u luftua fuqimisht.

----------


## ATMAN

PROBLEMET E SOTME 

Ne ditet tona te qash per paqen eshte bere nje mani(fiksim) ne kete bote

Por a mund te arrihet dicka me keto qarje(qurravitje)???

Nuk ka rruge tjeter per te arritur paqen perverse ti deklarosh lufte pikerisht shkaqeve qe shqetesojne paqen vete
Ne jeten personale te cdo qenjeje njerzore ka nje konflikt kostant qe shkon ,ecen,perpara midis te mirave dhe te keqijave tendencave mendore,midis forces spirituale (vidia) dhe forces materjale(avidia) 

Nganjehere eshte forca positive(spirituale) qe fiton ,nganjehere eshte ajo negative(materjale) qe fiton

Edhe ne jeten sociale nje perpjekje e ngjashme midis spiritualitetit dhe materjalitetit ,shikohet ne menyre te vazhdueshme
(vidia)spiritualiteti duhet te mundi (avidia)materjalitetin,dhe ne kete lufte ,kur ,spiritualiteti eshte fitues,atehere realizohet nje lloj paqeje qe te quhet paqe e bardhe*

ngjashmerisht nese eshte materjalizmi qe fiton ne kete perpjekje, mund ta percaktojme nje gje te tille si "paqe e zeze"*

nga kjo mund te kuptojme qe paqja eshte nje lloj e vertete relative ,PAQJA SUPREME ,paqja e perjetshme nuk mund te stabilizohet ne jeten kolektive sepse aktivitetet estroverse dhe introverse,qe jane pjese e kesaj bote te krijuar,jane te dominuara ne menyre rispektive nga forca materjale dhe forca spirituale

nese ekzistenca e kesaj bote varet nga te dyja keto tendenza,spiritualiteti-materjaliteti(vidia dhe avidia) atehere nje gjendje paqeje permanente ne kete bote do te thote zhdukje te cdo forme aktiviteti si do qe te jete ajo materjale apo spirituale,apo te dyja bashke

ky eshte motivi per te cilin duhet pranuar qe paqja kolektive nuk mund te ekzistoje perverse ne zhdukje te krijimit ,(dicka jo llogjike po ta imagjinosh)

per te vazhduar me tej ,nje individ mundet sigurisht te arrije paqen supreme nepermjet praktikes spirituale(sadhana) nga pikepamja sociale mund te konsiderohet si objektiv ne jeten individuale(behet fjale per realizimin shpirteror te individit)

persa kohe qe politikanet mbajne drejtesine dhe moralitetin ,elementet anti-sociale do te shtypen,dhe gjate kesaj kohe nje komb(shtet) shijon kete paqe te vecante qe quhet paqe e bardhe(sattvica) ose spirituale,

atehete kur punonjesit e qeverise(politikanet) behen te dobet ,personat negative dominojne vendin,dhe personat e drejte jane te shtypur,ky lloj kondicioni i perket atij tipi qe mund te quhet paqe e zeze ose paqe statike(stanjative)
kjo lloj paqe e zeze,(statike)tamasica ,natyrisht qe nuk eshte e deshirueshme 

nese nje shtet,grup,komb, te nje rajoni te vecante sul mon dhe ofendon nje tjeter grup ,rajon,shtet,komb,te vecante te nje rajoni ,shteti,kombi,tjeter,dhe nese ne rrethana te tilla gjithe grupet e tjera njerzore qendrojne inerte(te palevizshem,indiferente) perballe ngarjeve te tilla, ose pershtasin nje politike negociatash dhe kompromisesh si zgjidhjen me te mire politike ,atehere nuk bejne gje tjeter perverse te inkurajojne me shume paqen e zeze(statike)

nese nje vend cfaredo torturon minorancat e veta ose sulmon ndonje vend tjeter te dobet ,atehere vendet e tjera afer duhet te bejne perpara duke u mobilizuar me forcen e nevojshme , duke rrembyer edhe armet ,per te stabilizuar paqen e bardhe spirituale
per kete arsye nese njerzit deshirojne paqen sentiente(shpirterore) duhet te fitojne forcen e duhur
eshte e pamundur qe ne nje shoqeri delesh te mund te mund te vendoset ne paqe me tigrat grabitqare
duhet pranuar me keqardhje se ai qe mendon qe mos perdorimi i forces eshte nje AHIMSA (JO VIOLENCE) gabohet ,dhe nuk mund ta mbroje lirine e fituar
ne AHIMSEN(jo-violence-n)  e tij mund te jete nje mashtrim ,mund te jene edhe tentativa diplomatike ne kete rast per te fshehur dobesite,por ceshtja per te stabilizuar nje paqe te bardhe spirituale nuk mund te zgjidhet 

*AHIMSA po te perkthehet ne shqip do te thote mos perdorim i forces ,kjo eshte nje nga 8 cilesite hyjnore te PARAMA PURUSHES ,ky eshte nje kapitull qe mund ta sqarojme me poshte


AHIMSA

(manovakha yaeh sarvabhuta na mapiida namahimsa)

-Ahimsa do te thote te mos demtosh asnje qenje te gjalle, me mendim,fjale ,dhe fizikisht,por shume e interpretojne kete fjale ne menyre te gabuar: disa te ashtuquatur dijetare e percaktojne termin AHIMSA ne menyre te atille qe nese zbatohet me rigorozitet ,do te ishte e pamundur te jetoje jo vetem ne mes te shoqerise njerzore ,por deri edhe ne mes te xhungles,ne mal,dhe ne shpella,sipas ketij interpretimi jo korrekt, te fjales AHIMSA ,jo vetem qe eshte e ndaluat te vrasesh , por nuk eshte e lejuar edhe te luftosh per tu mbrojtur
duke punuar token mund te shkaktosh vdekjen e gjallesave te panumerta qe jetojne nen toke,pra sipas ketij shpjegimi punimi i tokes nuk eshte i pranushem,mbeshtetesit e ketij interpretimi te ahimses thone se ata te cilet duan te bejne nje jete shpirterore-religjoze nuk duhet te punojne token vete por te vendosin persona te kastes se ulet shoqerore
ky lloj percaktimi i ahimses shkakton vetem konfuzion,dhe eshte kunder dharma-s(spiritualitetit),bile shkon edhe vete kunder ligjeve te natyres se ekzistences,sepse,
edhe kur ne marim fryme kjo gje shkakton vdekjen e mikrobeve te panumerta,mikrobet jane gjallesa jetesore ,dhe per ti mos vrare mos valle duhet te qendrojme pa mare fryme
nese ahimsa interpretohet keshtu ,duhet te ndalohet edhe deri edhe filtrimi i ujit te pishem ,sepse procesi i filtrimit shkakton shkaterrimin e gjallesave mikro-organizmave qe jane shkaktare te pa-pastertise se ujit te pishem 
por edhe ujin nuk mund ta pijme dot sipas ketij shpjegimi te ahimses sepse mikrobet mund te ngordhin ne stomakun tone

ne epoken post-vedike ky tip interpretimi i ahimses u praktikua ne indi per nje kohe te gjate dhe si pasoje jeta e njerzve te zakonshem u be mizerabel ,populli shikonte me frike religjonin e dominuar nga ky lloj i ashtuquajtur shpjegim absurd i ahimses, dhe njerzit u detyruan te pranojne nje besim ateist dhe braktisen rrugen e dharma-s ,spiritualitetit
te privuar nga cdo lloj kodi sjelljeje, dhe te nxitur per ti dhene rendesi vetem egoizmit te tyre,keta ateiste u bene nje peshe e rende per shoqerine dhe per boten

keshtu pra ne epoken moderne ka nje nevoje urgente per te ri-menduar keto fakte historike nga nje kendveshtrim i ri 

kjo epoke qe thame me lart, u ngoq nga nje epoke tjeter dhe si pasoje nje tjeter shpjegim i ri  perhap per fjalen ahimsa,ne baze te ketij shpjegimi te ri HIMSA(dhune) do te thote "ti shkaktosh dhimbje qenjeve jetesore"  por vrasja(therja) e kafsheve(bagetive) per qellime ushqimi nuk ishte konsideruar HIMSA(dhune) ,kjo lloj ideje e re ka qene e keqkuptuar shume ,sepse nese HIMSA(dhune)  do te thote ti shkaktosh dhimbje dikujt,atehere perse vrasja e therja e kafsheve nuk duhet quajtur HIMSA(dhune) ,kur ne e dijme mire se kafshet dhe bagetite nuk e afrojne me deshire koken e tyre ne altarin e vdekjes

me vone ka pasur edhe nje interpretim tjeter qe ne nje fare menyre i ngjan percaktimit te dyte te percaktuar me siper ,por qe i mungon deri edhe thjeshtesia dhe sinqeriteti 
ne baze te ketij interpretimi AHIMSA do te thote "jo dhune",ose "jo perdorimit te forces" ky interpretim i fundit ka qene ai qe ka shkaktuar me se shumti keqkuptimin dhe cungimin e kuptimit te vertete te fjales dhe nocionit te ahimsa-s

ne gjithe punet e jetes si te vogla apo te medha ,mendja individit perparon duke superuar forcat qe e pengojne;  jeta perparon nepermjet forces ,dhe nese kjo force nuk perdoret ne menyren e duhur ,atehere jeta behet absolutisht statike ,asnje person i shenjte nuk e deshiron nje gje te tille ,sepse eshte kunder parimeve themelore te natyres njerzore 
kampionet e non-violences (ahimsa-s)duhet te jene hipokrite dhe fallco sa here qe kerkojne te perdorin kete ahimsa per qellimet e tyre
nese nje vend pushton nje vend tjeter me force, populli i pushtuar duhet te perdori forcen per te rifituar lirine e humbur ,kjo force mund te jete e perdorur ne menyre bruto(fizike),ose te menyre te holle(psiqike), duke plagosur trupin ose mendjen e kundershtarit te tyre 

per kete arsye thuhet se ata qe e konsiderojne non-violencen dhe ahimsen si sinonime ,jane ne gabim sepse duhet te vrapojne ne hipokrizi sa here qe duhet te justifikojne aksionet e tyre
ushtria dhe policia jane te domosdoshme per te administruar nje vend ,por nese keto organizma rendi nuk ushtrojne forcen ne rast nevoje,atehere ekzistenca e tyre nuk do kishte kuptim
ata qe nuk jane ne gjendje te kundershtojne nje person keqberes,apo kriminel,duhet te sforcohen ne te gjitha menyrat per te fituar fuqi ,qe ta perdorin ne menyre te pershtatshme,kur i duhet,ne rast nevoje

te deklarohesh non-violent kur nuk e ke kapacitetin ti rezistosh keqberesit,apo kriminelit,apo pushtuesit,nuk eshte ne fakt as edhe nje sforcim per te fituar kete cilesi(forcen) ,por ,vetem per te fshehur dobesite e tua perballe kundershtarit,
mundet te sherbeje per qellime politike nje gje e tille ,por , nuk e mbron shenjterine e drejtesise

----------


## Zarathustra.

Islamizmi dhe sistemi i vlerave qe ai gjeneron kudo qe mbreteron cdo dite e me shume e ndjen veten inferior dhe te paafte per te justifikuar ekzistencen e vet. Ne fakt integrimi i ketyre kombeve, pra kombeve islame i dedikohet vetem nje arsyjeve te vetme. NAFTES qe edhe kete e tregetojne fal kerkeses ne perendim. 

Ne vetvete ky sistem eshte shterp, nuk prodhon, nuk pjell, nuk evoluon. Islamizmi si kulture ka 500 vjet qe nuk hedh nje hap perpara teknologjikisht, e materialisht, si i tille eshte nje sistem primitiv, jo-produktiv apo jo-prodhues. Me tej nglet nje sistem idealist dhe vetem idealist. Nje sistem i tille ishte komunizmi, qe deshtoi ne cdo forme apo aspekt te tij. Ashtu si komunizmi edhe islamizmi po merr jete ne prag te dorezimit, por ndryshe nga komunizmi, islamizmi eshte me i fuqishem pasi eshte ideal kulturor dhe jo politik. Sidoqofte eshte nje ideal qe nuk prodhon begati ekonomike, pra eshte i destinuar te falimentoje. 

Deshtimi i botes myslimane, dhe falimentimi i kesaj kulture eshte tashme vetem nej ceshtje kohe, sepse kesaj i mungon substanca materiale. Ne kete jete ka dy zgjidhje, ose perparim e progres, ose zhdukje apo asimilim. 

PSh eshte interesante se si te gjithe ata qe kerkojne te justifikojne islamizmin papritur i japin atij ngjyra moderniteti, sikur ligjet e tij e rregullojne mjaft mire jeten moderne apo jane mjaft mire te adaptueshem ne te, se islami nuk prodhon dhune dhe konflikt dhe eshte mjaft "tolerant". Kjo eshte nje genjeshter e bardhe. Fakti qe cdo komb i paster islam eshte jo-produktiv dhe i prapambetur, si dhe fakti qe sapo keto kombe largojne apo ndajne fene islame nga shteti si psh Turqia, menjehere civilizohen dhe ecin perpara ekonomikisht tregon se idealizmi islam nuk ka asgje te perbashket me modernen, kapitalizmin dhe rendet e zhvilluara. 

Cdo sistem vlerash ne kete bote mbahet ne kembe jo nga vlerat morale por nga ato materiale qe gjeneron. Myslimanizmi per te bere kete ka vetem nje rruge, kapitalizmin, pra perqafimin e vlerave perendimore-kristiane, ne thelb pra duhet te asimilohet. Ky do ishte fundi me natyral dhe me organik, pse jo edhe me i drejte. Ky do ishte evolucioni islam. Shqiptaret kete rruge e kane nisur me kohe, me apo pa vetedije. Me kohe shqiptaret kane perqafuar vlerat perendimore, dhe mbeturinat e nje kulture inferiore do lihen mbas dore, harrohen dhe eleminohen natyralisht. Fillimisht me emrat, me sjelljen, me botekuptimin dhe me ecjen ekonomike.

----------


## ~Geri~

Islamizmi thua ta kete fajin.

*Kush e polli komunizmin, fashizmin , racizmin dhe luftrat boterore .Islamizmi apo ...... .*

O kryeplak kam postuar me shume se dy poste tek tema jote po me sa duket "operacioni fshesa vazhdon".
*
Postimi i fundit te kjo teme.*

"Perëndimi në rend të parë do të duhet të pushojë së prodhuari 'lindorë të këqijë të proveniencës muslimane', si puna e Usama bin Ladinit, i cili me islamin tradicional dhe me literaturën më të rafinuar islame ka aq lidhje me Islamin, sa edhe presidenti i sotëm amerikan ka me shkencën burimore të Jezusit dhe me traditat mistike të kristianizmit". Sejid. Husein Nasr





Sulmet mbi interesat amerikane në SHBA dhe në pjesë të tjera të botës dhe më pa sulmet mbi interesat e aleatëve amerikanë si në Spanjë në vitin 2004, dhe në vende tjera gjatë viteve të fundit, kanë hapur polemika dhe diskutime akademike e politike rreth çështjes së përkufizimit dhe perceptimit të terrorizmit. Këtë temë e kanë trajtuar televizione të ndryshme botërore dhe lokale dhe për të është shkrua nëpër gazeta, revista dhe libra të tërë, të cilët kanë kryesisht autorët perëndimorë, por edhe ndonjë musliman. Në pjesën më të madhe të këtyre veprave Islami dhe muslimanët trajtohen si fajtorë, duke u cilësuar si fe dhe popull terrorist. Të pakët janë autorët perëndimorë që shkruajnë nga pozita neutrale. Shumica e autorëve perëndimorë nuk e njohin fare frymën e mësimeve islame, por shfrytëzojnë klimën e përshtatshme politike për t'i dhënë goditje të re muslimanëve, goditje që kanë pasoja psikologjike, ekonomike, politike, kulturore, industriale e edhe ushtarake. Goditjet vinë nga përdorimi i shprehjeve militante si kryqëzatë e re, bosht i së keqes etj.. Fakti se më 11 nëntor 1918, kur përfundoi Lufta e Parë Botërore nuk ka ekzistuar asnjë vend apo popull i pavarur muslimanë dhe se kjo gjendje ka vazhduar në forma të tjera deri më sot, pra nën kolonializmin evroperëndimor, fletë mjaft për klimën ekzistuese dhe burimet potenciale të terrorizimit.
Megjithatë termi terrorizëm është i vonshëm, dhe ka hyrë në përdorim pas Revolucionit Borgjez Francez më 1789, dhe doktrina e hershme islame këtë term nuk e njeh. Për këtë arsye, ky shkrim përpiqet që me metodë revizioniste dhe metoda të kombinuara, të përshkruajë faktet që shtyjnë në terrorizëm në mësimet joislame dhe islame. Padyshim që në jemi të vetëdijshëm se në këtë shkrim nuk mund të hyjmë në analizimin e hollësishëm të problemit dhe se disa çështje nuk do të preken, dhe as nuk do të gjejnë përgjigje. Për këtë nevojitet të bëhen studime të specializuara.

*Fillimet e terrorizmit*

Edhe pse fjala terrorizëm kuptimin e saj e ka marrë nga francezët, në fund të shekullit XVIII nga Dejvid Rapupert, grupimet e para terroriste në histori mund të gjenden mes Zealotët (hebrenjë që kundërshtonin pushtetin bizantinë) në Palestinë, Fedainët e Hasan Sabbahut (muslimanë) dhe Tagotë, duke shtuar se këto grupime kanë qenë edhe më destruktive se sa grupimet terroriste aktuale. 
Bernard Luis mendon se në historinë islame pararendës të terrorizmit modern janë fidajinët (nga kundërshtarët e tyre të quajtur asasinë, term që vjen nga fjala arabishte hashishijjeh - përdorues të hashishit), të cilët vepruan nga shekulli XI-XIII. Si shprehje fjala fedajin ka hyrë sërish në përdorim gjatë luftës së II botërore në Iran dhe Siri. Mirëpo, ndërsa për asasinët / fedajinët e dikurshëm është thënë se janë larg mësimeve autentike islame, për trashëgimtarët e tyre në kohën tonë nuk mund të thuhet e njëjta gjë.
Autori turk Harun Jahja mendon se rrënjët e terrorizmit janë në botëkuptimin materialist të botës, i cili vetëm gjatë shekullit XIX-XXI ka 'prodhuar' ideologji dhe sisteme vandaliste, shkatërruese sikur janë racizmi, fashizmi, komunizmi dhe pikëpamje tjera barbare dhe konfliktuoze. Dhe sipas tij zgjidhja e këtij problemi qëndron, ndër të tjera, në:
- Refuzimin e arsimimit darvinisto-materialist, i cili paraqet burimin parësor të terrorit : dhe
- Arsimimin e rinisë sipas programit shkencor në pajtim me të vërtetat shkencore dhe fetare.

* Domethëniet e fjalës terrorizëm*

Fjala terror është me prejardhje latine që do të thotë: tmerr, frikë dhe drojë, qeverisje me frikësim, dhunë politike. Kjo fjalë ka nisur të përdoret pas revolucionit francez ndër vitet 1789-1794. Pas kësaj kohe, fjala terrorizëm hyri edhe në gjuhët e vendeve të tjera të botës. Në të drejtën ndërkombëtare ky nocion është përdorur për herë të parë në vitin 1930 në Konferencën mbi ndërkombëtarizimin e të drejtës penale të organizuar në Bruksel të Belgjikës. Pas kësaj termi do të përdorej gjithnjë e më tepër tepër në fjalorët juridikë, politikë etj. 
Varësisht nga këndi i përdorimit dhe eksplorimit të fjalës, fjala terrorizëm ka edhe përkufizime të tjera. Kështu, një analist perëndimor terrorizmin e përkufizon si "përdorimi i forcës mbi caqet e rastit dhe civilët, me qëllim të frikësimit dhe provokimit të frikës së përgjithshme mes njerëzve, për të arritur objektiva të caktuar politik." 
Një përkufizim tjetër pohon se "Terrorizimi paraqitet me kërcënimin, dhunën dhe veprimet, luftën e dhunshme, synimi i së cilës në fazën të parë është nxitja e frikës", kurse një tjetër pohon se "Terrori është krim kundër njerëzimit.  Terrori në vetvete nuk është vetëm një krim; por në të përfshihen pesë krime të tjera. Një terrorist kryen krim kundër Krijuesit, kundër njerëzimit, kundër individëve të veçantë ndaj të cilëve është adresuar terrori, kundër vetvetes dhe kundër komunitetit pjesëtar i të cilit është." 
Organizata e Kombeve të Bashkuara problemin e terrorizmit e ka trajtuar vetëm në vitin 1972, kur formoi një Komitet të veçantë për çështjet e terrorizmit, i cili gjatë viteve vijuese e shqyrtoi problemin e terrrorizmit, përkufizimin, motivet, caqet etj. Ky Komitet më 1979 dha një raport, duke mos ofruar ndonjë përkufizim konkret të terrorizmit. Këshilli i përgjithshëm i OKB-së gjatë viteve 70-të të shekullit XX, nëpërmjet komiteteve të ndryshme, nuk specifikon kuptimet e terrorizmit, por megjithatë bën dallimin ndërmjet terrorizmit dhe aktiviteteve të caktuara në planin e sendërtimit të të drejtave në vetëvendosje mbi fatin e vet. OKB-a nuk arriti konsensus rreth definimit të terrorizmit deri në vitin 1989.
Edhe vendet islame e kanë përkufizuar terrorizmin. Konventa e Organizatës së Konferencës Islamike mbi terrorizmin pohon se: "Me terrorizëm nënkuptohet çdo vepër e dhunshme apo kërcënuese e cila, pa marrë parasysh synimet dhe motivet e saj, paraqet plane kriminale të individit apo grupit, me synim të nxitjes së frikës dhe kërcënimit ndaj njerëzve, dëmtimi, rrezikimi i jetrave, nderit, lirisë, sigurisë dhe të të drejtave ose kërcënimit me dëmtimin e mjedisit, të të mirave dhe pasurisë së përgjithshme dhe private të njerëzve, me qëllim të frikësimit, përvetësimit, rrezikimit të disa prej burimeve kombëtare apo infrastrukturave ndërkombëtare, ose kërcënimin e stabilitetit, integritetit territorial, unitetit politik ose pamvarësisë të shteteve të pavarura."
Edhe pse komitete të caktuara të OKB-së, e kanë konsideruar legale luftën çlirimtare të atyre popujve të cilët janë pushtuar nga agresioni i shteteve të tjera, viteve të fundit po vihet re qartë se si vija e ndarjes së kësaj lufte, luftës çlirimtare dhe terrorizmit dal nga dal po humbet. Kjo është për shkak se fuqitë e mëdha botërore kanë standarde të ndryshme, që varen nga interesat e tyre politike dhe ekonomike. Këtë e thekson qartë edhe Paul Findley, një autor amerikan i disa librash dhe aktivist i të drejtave të njeriut: "Këto standarde të dyfishta ushqejnë stereotipin më të përhapur dhe më të turpshëm për Islamin. Është fjala për stereotipin që i lidh muslimanët me terrorizmin.  jam i ndërgjegjshëm se përhapja e stereotipeve dhe imazheve të rreme u shërben interesave të ngushta fanatike." 


*Islami dhe terrorizmi*

Islami është fe e nderit, fisnikërisë, virtyteve të shpirtit njerëzor dhe drejtësisë
Allahu e krijoi njeriun, e begatoi me fisnikëri, nder dhe dinjitet dhe e ngriti në pozitë të përfaqësuesit të Tij në tokë, mbi të gjitha qeniet tjera. Për këtë arsye, krahas të tjerave që u theksuan, Islami është fe e humanitetit në kuptim të plotë të fjalës. 
Në Islam njeriu është në qendër të vëmendjes dhe asnjë fe, doktrinë apo filozofi nuk e respekton njeriun më shumë. Nga ky shkak, askujt nuk i lejohet ta përdhosë shenjtërinë e gjakut dhe të jestës së njeriut.
Islami pengon njerëzit të synojnë mbytjen e tjetrit dhe pengon edhe të gjitha rrugët që shpiejnë deri aty. Po ashtu, Kur'ani vlerëson se mbytja e një njeriu ka vlerën e mbytjes së tërë njerëzisë, për të parandaluar çfarëdo përpjekjeje:
*" nëse dikush mbyt dikë, i cili nuk ka mbytur askë, ose nuk ka bërë në tokë turbullira - sikur ka mbytur tërë njerëzinë ". (El-Maideh, 32).* 
Drejtësia dhe sjellja e drejtë është cilësi hyjnore e baraspeshës kozmike në të cilën bazohet, ekziston dhe vazhdon bota dhe jeta. Zoti është i drejtë dhe islami është i drejtë dhe drejtësi. Kur'ani pohon se drejtësinë duhet ta pranojmë si ideal moral. Zoti iu urdhëron njerëzve të bëhet të drejtë njëri ndaj tjetrit: 
*"Allahu urdhëron drejtësi, bamirësi, ndihmë të afërmve, e ndalon nga imoraliteti, nga e neveritura dhe dhuna. Ju këshillon ashtu që të merrni mësim." (En-Nahl, 90);* dhe që duke gjykuar ndërmjet dy njerëzve të bëhen të drejtë: 
*"Allahu ju urdhëron që t'u jepni amanetin të zotëve të tyre dhe kur të gjykoni, ju urdhëron të gjykoni me të drejtë mes njerëzve. Sa e mirë është kjo që ju këshillon. Allahu, dëgjon dhe sheh si veproni" (En-Nisa, 58);
sepse Ai i don ata që gjykojnë drejtë: 
"Ne u caktuam atyre në te kundërmasat ndëshkuese: njeriu për njeriun, syri për syrin, hunda për hundën, veshi për veshin, dhëmbi për dhëmbin, por edhe plagët kanë kundrmasë. " (El-Maideh, 45).*  
Në rrafshin shoqëror të jetës së njeriut drejtësia paraqitet si parim nga i cili nuk heqet dorë, si interes dhe synim i lartë. Andaj, besimtarët miratojnë drejtësinë madje edhe kur ajo është kundër tyre, kundër prindërve të tyre, familjeve dhe farefisit të tyre pa marrë parasysh në statusin e tyre ekonomik, social apo politik. Heqja dorë nga drejtësia bëhet vetëm në rastet përjashtuese dhe atëherë ajo konsiderohet si virtyt më i lartë: 
*"Në qoftë se doni të merrni hak, atëherë ndëshkoni në atë masë sa jeni ndëshkuar ju, e nëse duroni pa dyshim ai është më i mirë për ata që durojnë". (En-Nahl, 126).*  
Drejtësia në shoqëri paraqitet në disa relacione: relacioni i njeriut ndaj njerëzve të tjerë - individëve; relacioni i njeriut ndaj Bashkësisë, të Bashkësisë ndaj individit, të Bashkësisë ndaj bashkësisë, të njeriut ndaj natyrës etj.
Kur muslimanët lidhin kontratë me njerëzit e feve tjera, ata duhet t'i përmbushin angazhimet e tyre deri në fund dhe të jenë të sinqertë ndaj tyre, sepse është kërkesë e drejtësisë.

----------


## fotjon

Cfare ka bere me pak fjale administrata bush, per te" luftuar" terrorizmin :
1.Pushtimi Afganistanit dhe Irakut, ndertimi i qeverive te lira nen kontrollin total amerikan
2.Venia ne fuqi e "Aktit Patriotik" ne US
3.Torturimi i te burgosurve Irakene dhe vrasja e mijra civilve terroriste potencial
4.Bashkpunim akoma me i ngushte me Izraelin
5.Sigurimi i te ardhurave te medha per korporatat e naftes

Pra nuk ofrohet asgje per ti dhene fund konfliktit perkundrazi do duhet te luftojne me terrorizmin edhe gjeneratat pasardhese.

E cuditshme si asnje politikan apo analist nuk guxoka te thote arsyen e vertete pas sulmeve te 11shtatorit dhe luftes ne Irak; 
Mbeshtetja pa kufij qe qeveria amerikane i jep Israelit, i ka kthyer kunder gjithe boten Islame.
Te vetmet interesa te SHBA-ve  ne Lindjen e Mesme jane cifutet dhe nafta. Fjalet "liri" per irakun, apo "lufta per liri" dolen ne menyre te turpshme si propagande per te pergatitur shpirterisht masat edhe per agresione te metejshme.(Ndoshta faji i Sadamit ishete se ndertoje arme me te cilat mund te godiste ja SHBA-te por thjeshte Izraelin.)

Eshte e qarte se, ne rast se qeveria amerikane do priste lidhjet me sionistet, e ashtuquajtura "lufte kunder terrorizmit" do fitohej pa gjakderdhje te metejshme.
Ndryshe, zgjedhje qe plosojne standarte apo qeveri kukulla, nuk do ndalojne lindjen e nje gjenerate te re Arabesh  qe urrejne amerikanet dhe aleatet e tyre me shume sec duan jetet e tyre.


P.S Kesaj radhe i jam permbajtur temes me sa kam mundur dhe nuk kam replikuar, ndaj nuk kerkoj ndjese per ndokend qe permbajtja e postimit mund te irritoje emocionalisht

----------


## Kryeplaku

Mendimet konservatore te disa anetareve (qe i lexojme ketu e shume vjet dhe nuk lejne dyshim per konservatizmin e tyre) nuk do duhej kurresesi te shtyejne ata pak anetare qe mundohen ti bejne nje afrim sa me te kthjellet fenomenit te besojne se i gjithe problemi ngjan me "veper-kundrapergjigje". Kam frike se nuk eshte aspak ashtu!

Une besoj se terrorizmi pervec te keqijave ka nje pasoje te mire, po i jep shoqerive perendimore nje pasqyre qe te shikojne pak veten dhe nje dylbi qe te shikojne njecik te tjeret. 

POR -ekziston nje POR me shkronja te medha- keto akte nuk shkaktohen vetem nga viktimat e politikes perendimore. Me teper shkaktohen nga qytetare te shteteve ku nuk e kane ndjere shuplaken perendimore ushtarake (ps. qytetare te Arabise Saudite, te Egjyptit, Emirateve -ku jetojne per bukuri te Zotit-, te Pakistanit, Sudanit, Jemenit etj.). 

Pra jam ndakort edhe une se politika perendimore eshte bere disi shkak dhe po behet akoma per rritjen e terrorizmit por ekzistojne edhe shkaqe te tjera qe duhen zbuluar!

Besoj se per cdo fenomen ekzistojne pergjigje llogjike por nuk jane edhe pergjigje te lehta. Gjerat nuk jane gjithmone bardhe e zi, do thosha se me shume kane ngjyren gri!

----------


## kolombi

Kryeplak,je nga te paktet qe ke deshire dhe kurajo te shohesh te dyja anet e medaljes ,te problemit ne fjale.
Por qe ti shohesh te dyja anet e medaljes,nuk eshte lehte ,kur je i verbuar nga njeanshmeria.


Lexo tipat me lart dhe nxirr konkluzionet.

PS  Fatjon djali,dukesh si zedhenes e ish qeverise se Bahgdadit,sa per irritimin,mos e prish terezine,nuk na bejne me peshtypje postime si ato te tuat,e aq me shume nuk na irritojne,kemi tre vjet qe lexojme carcafet e Arunit.................
Dhe mos harro,terrorri si akt ka ekzistuar para Amerikes.

Amerika pa dyshim ka gabimet e veta,politika e saj e jashtme shpesh here ka lene per te deshiruar,por mos i mba dylbite e tua vetem nga Uashingtoni,ktheji te edhe nga hauret e Lindjes se Mesme,sa here i eshte hedhur benzine zjarrit ne vend te ujit.

----------


## dardajan

Po  mundohem   t'ja  u  sqaroj  me nje  shembull , sepse  nuk  e di , por  me  pelqejn  shume  keta shembujt  imagjinar.


Keni  ngrene  misra  te  pjekur  besoj  te  gjithe pasi  shiten  gjithandej   neper  rruge,  po  ne  fund  mbasi  e  keni  ngrene  te  tere  a  keni  vene  bast  se  e  thyeni  kallamoqin  ne tre  pjese  dhe  jo  ne  dy  me  nje  te  shtrenguar  te  forte  dhe  rotullim  te  kundert  te  duarve ,  une e  bej  gjithmon  dhe  arrij  ta  ndaj  shpesh  ne  tre  pjese  sidomos  kur  kallamoqi  eshte  i  gjate ,  thyhet  me  lehte.


ça  du  me  thon  me  kte qe  shoqeria  e sotme  ka  tre  shpejtesi  zhvillimi  ajo  amerikane  ajo  europiane  dhe  ajo  arabe (  me  zhvillim  kuptoj  tekniken kulturen   emancipin  lirin etj )

Duke  qene  se  e  para  me  te  fundit  kane  ndryshim  shum  te  madh   shpejtesie  krijojne  ate  perdredhje  qe  shkaton  thyerjen  e  tyre  dhe  si  pasoje  largimin  nga  njera  tjetra.


Por  shoqerise  njerezore  i  duhen  te  treja  pjeset  per  te  ecur  parpara  dhe  ketu  lind  koflikti  pasi   pjesa  e  trete  pra  bishti  i  kallomoqit  nuk  do  dhe  nuk  e  perballon  dot  kete  shpejtesi  ndryshimi  te  shoqesrise  dhe  kane  nxjere  marifetet  e  tyre  per  ta  goditur  dhe  ngadalsuar  ate  pra   koken  e  kallamoqit
por  edhe koka  e  kallomoqit  nuk  mund  te  prese    sa  te  rrisin  shpejtesine  breshka  prandaj  i  con  atje  ca  persona  qe  te  ndryshojn  ato  qeveri  dhe  ta  bejn  qe  keto  shoqeri  te  ecin  me  shpejt  gje  qe  nuk  eshte  shum  e  lehte  dhe  aty  ku  ka  pengesa  me  serioze  i  fut  nji  luft  24 -oreshe e  rezon  qeverin  dhe  ven  nje  tjeter  qe  te  beje  reformat .

Me  sakt  kjo  quhet   eksportim   i  demokracise  dhe  i  lirise   se  individit   dhe  pikerisht  kjo  gje  i  irriton  dhe   terbon  predikuesit    fetar  te  atyre  vendeve  pasi  duan  ti  lene  ne  injorance  popujt  e  tyre  pasi   keshtu  komandohen  dhe  nenshtrohen  me  kollaj.


prandaj  per  mendimin  tim  edhe  luftrat  edhe  terrorrizmat  edhe  sistemet  komunste  socialiste  kapitaliste  jane  pjese  e  domosdoshme  e  perparimit  te  shoqesrise  dhe  do  vazhdojne  derisa  ne  menyre  natyrale  ose  pak  te  sforcuar  te  gjejne  nje  emerues  te  perbashket  dhe  te  ecin  qe  te  tre  me  te  njejtin  hap.


Kjo  eshte  sfida  e  shoqerise  njerzore   ne  kete  moment  emancipimi  i  saj liria  e  saj  nga  diktatoret   dhe  predikatoret  e   semure   zhvillimi  i  saj  teknik  dhe 
intelektual,  dhe jo  kthimi  mbrapa  ne  mesjete.

----------


## Albo

> 1.Pushtimi Afganistanit dhe Irakut, ndertimi i qeverive te lira nen kontrollin total amerikan


Amerika eshte superfuqia e vetme e botes, po te doje jo vetem pushton, por edhe shfarros nje popull te tere nga faqja e dheut, dhe asnje popull ne bote nuk pipetin dot. Nese ty te duket "krim e pushtim" ajo qe SHBA po ben ne Afganistan e Irak, atehere ben mire te hapesh faqet e historise e te mesosh se cfare kane bere superfuqite e tjera te kohes.

Cfare do te bente Aleksandri i Madh po ti hidhnin ne ere keshtjellen e Filipit ne Maqedoni?
Cfare do te bente Jul Cezari po ti hidhnin ne ere pallatin perandorak?
Cfare do te bente Konstandini i Madh po te sulmonin Konstandinopojen?
Cfare do te bente Carli i Madh po te sulmonin Romen apo Parisin?
Cfare do te bente Sulltan Murati po ti sulmonin pallatin e Sulltanit?
Cfare do te bente Napolon Bonoparti po ti vinin nje bombe per ta vrare ne Paris?
Cfare do te bente Stalini po ti sulmonin Kremlinin?

Pergjigjet i gjen ne faqet e historise, dhe po te lexosh, do mesosh qe te jesh mirenjohes ndaj SHBA qe nuk hodhi nje bombe te madh ne mes te gadishullit arabik sic e hodhi ne Hiroshima dhe Nagasaki 60 vjet me pare, kur edhe kamikazet japoneze kujtonin se do te mposhtnin aleatet me anen e terrorizmit. Te marresh parasysh humbjen e ushtareve te tu amerikane dhe te harxhosh 200 miliard $ qe njerezit ne Irak te votojne e te jene te lire, nuk e ka emrin pushtim, e ka emrin bamiresi.





> 2.Venia ne fuqi e "Aktit Patriotik" ne US


A do te kish Akt Patriotik po te mos kish 11 shtator? Jo. 
A do te shiheshin gjithe muslimanet ne Amerike dhe ne bote si terroriste, nese 20 veta e qindra te tjere neper shpellat e Afganistanit nuk do te benin akte te tilla "ne emer te Allahut", qe e besojne mbi 1 miliard njerez?

Se cfare ligjesh nxjerr SHBA, nuk i takon askujt te gjykoje, pasi jane ligje qe i nxjerr dhe  aprovon kongresi e jo tirani.

[quote]3.Torturimi i te burgosurve Irakene dhe vrasja e mijra civilve terroriste potencial[/quot]

Hape televizorin ose gazeten dhe ke per te mesuar se per dite, dhjeta irakiane vdesin jo nga plumbat e amerikaneve, por nga "njerezit-bomba" qe hedhin veten ne ere duke "mbrojtur Islamin nga infedelet". Ata qe vdesin jane muslimane si ata.





> 4.Bashkpunim akoma me i ngushte me Izraelin


Sot qe vdiq mbreti i Arabise Saudite, Bush po e akuzojne se "eshte shume i afert me familjen mbreterore". Egjipti, Jordania, Arabia Saudite, Turqia jane aleate te SHBA, ashtu sic eshte edhe Izraeli. Cdo shtet ka te drejte te krijoje aleancat dhe miqesite e veta. Mbase neser do te dalin njerez e do te thote se Shqiperia eshte plangprishese ne Ballkan pasi mbeshtet Kosoven.

Ekzistenca e Izraelit nuk eshte e lidhur aspak me miqesine me SHBA, Izraeli eshte fuqi ne rang boteror kur vjen fjala tek teknologjia ushtarake.





> 5.Sigurimi i te ardhurave te medha per korporatat e naftes


60% e te gjithe prodhimit bruto te naftes ne vit ne bote vjen nga vendet arabe: Arabi Saudite, Irak, Iran, Libi, etj. SHBA nuk e "vjedh" naften, e BLEN ate. Prandaje dhe familja mbreterore ne Arabine Saudite apo ish-diktatori Sadam Husein laheshin ne nje det me dollare amerikane. Sa per korporatat e naftes ne Amerike, ato nuk jane ne biznes per te humbur leke apo per te bere bamiresi, jane ne biznes per te bere nje fitim. E ka emrin kapitalizem, dhe eshte nje rruge me dy kalime. Amerikanet blejne naften, arabet marrin dollaret me thase. Pune e tyre se cfare bejne me to.

Prandaj mesoni qe te gjykoni vetveten me pare, e pastaj te gjykoni boten.

Albo

----------

